# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barcaleta krahinore

## Arlind

Vlonjati, Tironci dhe Lushnjari po benin nje fluturim me avion. Thot tiransi te kaloim nje here na shpia ime. Kalojn anej dhe nga avioni shikon plaken qe po e bente me nje tjeter. Nga qe u merzit desh te hidhej nga avioni. Po e njejta gje dhe me lushnjarin. Kaloi dhe Vlonjati na shtepia e tij, shikon plaken po bente nje byrek. "Lem se do hidhem, lem se do hidhem" - ja bente Vlonjati. "Pse - i thone shoket - ajo nuk po bente gje". "Ik o nuk rrihet ne avion me bij kurvash

----------


## Arlind

Cifti gjirokastrit

Na ishte njehere nje cift gjirokastrit, Semi dhe Sara. Nje dite dalin ne treg dhe Sara hedh syte ne nje dyqan fustanesh. Ne ate momentent u perqendrua ne nje fustan qe i pelqeu shume fare. Semi i thote: 
- Aq shume te pelqen ky fustan? 
- Po - thote Sara 
- Atehere do vim ta shohim prap neser.

----------


## Arlind

1# 

Nje gjirokastrit bijve te tij: 
- N.q.s silleni mire sot do t`ju coj ne embeltore te shihni si hane te tjeret akullore 




2# 

Nje malesor i ze shtegun e rruges nje malesoreje : 
-Oj fisnike!A i bashkojme pshurrcat?! 

(shpjegim :i hutuar: rganet urinare) 



3# 

Na moj motra se me je bere si shkrepse vendi, ketu ferkohesh aty ndizesh...!

----------


## Arlind

Guzhinjeri 

Ishte nje dite nje futbollist i Partizanit dhe shkon ne Vlore. Perpara ndeshjes po rrinte te nje kioske qe sherbente bifteke te pjekur. Vjen pronari dhe ky i thote: 
- Aman o vella ma bej nje bifket se me griu uria, por shume shpejt ama. 
E ben pronari dhe ja con shpejt. Nderkohe qe prape futbollisti i kerkon edhe nje biftek tjeter, por shume te shpejte ama. Dhe ky nje e dy i thoshte pronarit: 
- He mo, a u be ai bifketu? 
Sduroi me pronari dhe i kthehet futbollistit: 
- Ore te q*fsha motren, cfare kujton se e kam zgaren une, fotokopje?

----------


## Arlind

Studentet 

Ishin nje shkodrane, nje tironse dhe nje vlonjate qe kishin provimin per tu bere stjuardesa. Punedhenesit donin te shihnin sesi do silleshin ne raste emergjence. Marrin shkodranen dhe e pyesin: 
- Je ne avion duke fluturuar mbi Marok. Papritur avioni bie ne shkretetire. Menjehere avioni rrethohet nga 60 maroken qe u ka shkuar mendja keq per seks, ti si do veprosh? 
- Uaaa! Nuk e di, te them te drejten, se di si do veproja - ia kthen shkodranja tere turp. 
Atehere marrin tironsen dhe i bejne te njejten pyetje: 
- Ua! Nuk di cte them, nuk e di si do veproja - thote tironsja tere siklet. 
Marrin vlonjaten dhe e pyesin: 
- Je ne avion duke fluturuar mbi Marok. Papritur avioni bie ne shkretetire. Menjehere avioni rrethohet nga 60 maroken qe u ka shkuar mendja keq per seks, ti si do veprosh? 
- Me thene te drejten une smora vesh ku eshte problemi ketu.

----------


## Arlind

1# 

vlonjati ne dimer : 

- Motra hiqe kapucin se e bere morrin me azem! 



2# 


Në xhiron e Vlorës po kalonte një zezake, me ato flokët e shumta, si Tina Turner. I afrohet një vlonjat: 
- Na moj Errësirë, me çfarë i ke krehur leshrat, me Dinamit ???

----------


## Arlind

Nje dite nje lab shkon te doktori dhe i thote: 
- Aman o doktor bej nje tetanoz vajzes. 
Doktori kurioz e pyetL 
- Per ç'arsye? 
- Po beje o burre se na na hongre k*rin. 
- Po ma thuaj se çfare ka goca. 
- Aman o doktor beji nje tetanoz se gocen ma ka q* nje llamarinist.

----------


## Arlind

Ne nje qytet europian do behej nje konkurs se kush e kishte mikun me te madh. Si perfundim ne finale del 1 tironc, 1 napoletan dhe 1 londinez. Sipas shortit qe u hodh i ra qe finalja e konkursit te zhvillohej ne Tirane. 
I futen te tre trimat ne 1 shtepi 3 kateshe edhe pastaj do shkonte juria ti kontrollonte. Tek kati i pare ishte napoletani i cili e kishte palos k*rin se e kishte te gjate. 
Ne kat te dyte ishte londinezi i cili e kishte bere k*rin rokel nga gjatesia e tepert. 
Kur shkojne te kati i Tironcit shofin qe ai nuk ishte brenda por po rrinte te ballkoni duke pa me dylbi edhe duke thene: 
- Jepi kurve, mos ndalo... 
E pyet juria: 
- Cfare je duke bere mer daj? 
Edhe tironci qe ishte ne kulmin e eksitimit qe i thote: 
- Rri urte se jam duke q*re nje vlonjat!

----------


## Arlind

Nje vlonjat kthehet pas disa vitesh emigracion ne qytetin e tij te lindjes. Ishte zbutur gjate ketyre viteve shume dhe ishte ndryshe nga vlonjatet e tjere. 
Nje dite njeh nje vajze. Fillojne te dalin e te pijne edhe kafe. Nje nate djali e fton per darke. Shkoi e mori me makine ne shtepi dhe rruges per ne restorant e fton te fleje nga shtepia e tij. Vajza pranoi. Djali u gezua pa mase. 
Darka mbaroi dhe mberijne te dy te shtepia. 
Djali hap deren. 
- Urdhero, - i tha vajzes. 
- Nuk dua, - iu pergjigj ajo. 
- Po ne e lame qe do te vije dhe ishim dakord? - tha ai. 
- Nuk dua te them! - u pergjigj serisht vajza. 
- Mire - tha djali - hajde te ikim. 
Mbylli deren, kur degjon vajzen. 
- Po ti o burdalla, bej njeçike rezistence me mer me pak dhune, se keshtu sic te fton ti nuk ka lezet fare e nuk te shijon hic.

----------


## Arlind

Dy studenta, nje nga Gjirokastra dhe tjetri nga Korca vendosen te blejne nga nje shishe me vaj ulliri. 
Mbas nje jave e pyet gjirokastriti koracarin: 
- He, sa vaj ulliri ke shpenzuar gjate javes? 
- Nje, dy gishte - i thote korcari. 
- Po ti? - e pyet korcari, - Sa ke shpenzuar? 
- Une, - thote gjirokastriti - po po kam shpenzuar por une shpenzoj vetem duke e lepire shishen nga jashte.

----------


## Arlind

Nje laluc nga Lushnja kishte 3 femije. Kur shihte Laluci qe te gjithe korcaret dhe gjirokastritet iknin per emigrim vendosi dhe ai te leje 3 femijet e tij se bashku me nusen. 
Shkuan vite dhe laluci nuk po kthehej. Nusja e tij si e beses qe ishte beri nje femij ilegal me nje tjeter. Mbas disa vitesh kthehet laluci ne shtepi dhe takon nusen dhe femijet. Menjehere i shkojne syte te femija e katert. 
- Po ky moj grua kush eshte? 
- Lere lere aman te haje dhe ai me te gjithe te tjeret se nuk ka prishur ndonje pune.

----------


## Arlind

Nje anglez shkon ne Shqiperi per te ndihmuar ne nje fshat te Burrelit. Duke ecur ne kembe neper pyll bashke me kryeplakun i pihet yje. Kryeplaku shef nje pellg dhe ulet ne gjunje per te pire: 
Anglezi i thote: 
- O maj got (Oh my God = O zot i madh) 
- Hec or ti dashke dhe gote ne mes pyllit.

----------


## Arlind

Ne kohen qe Kosovaret ndodheshin ne Shqiperi, ne nje vend po shperndaheshin ndihma per to. Konkretisht ishin lines per femrat. Nderkohe vjen nje xhaje dhe pyet djalin qe po i shperndante: 
- C'fare shperndani ketu? 
- Peta byreku - ia kthen ky meqenese e shikon qe nuk ishte kosovar. 
Plaku vihet ne rradhe. Para tij ishte nje kosovare qe po i lutej djalit t'i jepte dy pako se nuk i mjaftonte nje. Djali s'pranonte se ish racion "nje pako per femer". Plaku duke degjuar biseden nderhyn dhe thote: 
- Po jepia more djale se kushedi se sa e ka tepsine kjo zonja!

----------


## Arlind

Nje malesor niset per ne Vlore. Rruges ndalen per nje pushim te shkurter ne Kavaje. Malesori shkon poshte nje fiku dhe i fut nje te dhime per qejf te vet. Kur mbaron pune nuk kishte me cfare te fshije ****** dhe e fshin me gjethe fiku por pas disa momentesh fillon ti kruhet *****. Ai niset me shpejtesi per tek fugoni dhe i thote shoferit: 
- Ikim shofero se ketu te haka ***** vete.

----------


## Arlind

Mjafton nje shikim prej së largu 
Te shoh sa e bukur je .... 
Mjafton nje shikim prej së largu 
Te shoh sa e madhe ëdhtë bukuria jote... 
Mjafton nji shikim prej afër te kuptoj 
Se prej se largut nuk shof hiç mirë

----------


## Arlind

shkodrani1 

Prezantimi 
Prezantohem para jush, 
Me quajn Nexho e jo tush, 
Kam pas shpin n Barbullush, 
Qa baj une se ban gjithkush. 
Kam shoqni une me Xhorxh Bush. 

Un jam Nexho taksirati, 
mu me rrin 12 Sahati. 
Asnjeher s'm ka lan Takati. 
E kam Baben nga Berati. 
Ca them une e ban Vesh gjati, 
Nder Shqiptar jam ma bark-thati. 

Une jam Nexho teveqeli 
Me del gjumi kur kendon gjeli 
Nder punetor jam ma demeli 
Me pelqen shume ciftateli 
Nder 8 klase 6 here ngeli 
N'trupin tem ma i thelle asht beli. 

Une jam Nexh i parrum 
du me u rru por nuk m'ban shkum 
Me nje gru jam i martum 
Kam tre fmi e m'duken shume 
Edhe nje e kam t'fillum. 
Edhe ne kamb mu m'vjen gjume 
dukem krejt si zog i trum. 

Mu te tan me therrsin AR 
Un kam hapin nje hektar 
E kam vjehrrin katundar 
Prej tij kam une gjithmone zar 
Se me jep me hanger bar 
Te tan thojn se jam qyqar 
Gjuetar jam pa zagare 
I marr klubet mar e mar 
Katundare e qytetare 
Nga kelmendi deri n'Pentare 

Edhe kryt e kam me thinja 
Qa them une e ban partija 
Se ne shkolle m'ka rrah zotnija 
Ku jam une ndodhet trimnija 
mbi detyrat asht bujqesia 
Ne kat t'pest asht njit hardhija 
E ma shum m'pelqen rakija. 

Un pra jam Nexho hareja 
Vesh e njesh me tesha t'reja 
Jam i lindur per beteja 
Per mua asht vec kabareja 
E kam kryt tan neja-neja 
E byftekut i them eja 
Vetem mu nuk m'bjen rrufeja 
Se jam rrit tek P.T.T-ja 
Kam punu n' N.SH.N-ja 

Nexho Ar me thone dynjaja 
e kam shpin te namaz gjaja 
Gjithmone kpucet m prishen te maja 
Kush m'shef mu i hin hataja 
Sepse kam gjyslykt e mdhaja 
Ne pilaf m'ka xan sevdaja 

Zakonisht Nexho m'thojne 
Kam tre fmi por s'm bahet vone 
Kam nje gru por nuk kam prone 
Kam ne shpi une nje kukone 
Kallabllek jena n shpi tone 


Kam kushri ne amerike 
Qe i thosha mos me ik 
E kam mar nusen pa prike 
I kam tlinat pa lastik 
Si kam pas shokt fanatik 


Kam humor une me mimik 
Ne ushqim un ty t'kam fik 
Se un t'ha nja 30 pjata 
Sa ne shpi t'gerset shamata 
Kur filloj une me val t'gjata 
Ty me goj nuk t'flet kunata 

Po e mbyll une kete rralle 
E ma bani ju hallall 
ME kujshi e mahall 
E kur t'keni per mu mall 
Me ndigjoni tjeter rall 
Ju pershendet Nexho humori 
Tash po vi kur t'mbaroj ZBORI 

dt,25.02.1994 Shkoder

----------


## Arlind

shkodrani2 

Nga Nexho Shabani -Shkoder 


Une jam person VIP 

Une jam Nexho person VIP 
ne pantallona nuk mbaj rrip 
per humor jam simpatik 
komuniteti nderkombetar 
me qe i dukem njeri i mbare 
ne mbrojtje me ka marre..... 

Specialista prej tan planetit 
do ti kem n sherbim pran vetit 
bukur dine me ba gjithcka 
ja se cilet jane ata: 

Nje vile te bukur ne dergut 
e bukur me te lan pa mend...... 
na projektoi inxh. Kinez Je Fe *** 
dhe ndihmesi i tij Qen bir Qen 

Do ta baje instalimin e ujrave 
sa te filloje fresku 
hidrauliku rumun Tubo Saracinesku 

Installimet elektrike 
do ti baje nje simpatike 
francezja e bukur si perrri 
matmazel Zhytem Terry...... 

Ne shtepine time si pastruse 
asht nje vajze nuk asht nuse 
ka dy jave qe po jep prova 
bullgarja Nadja Nushpikova 

Sa per mish nuk do bije ne hall 
une per te nuk vuj hiq 
se kam kasap nje jugosllav 
quhet Rosto Mishvicevic 

Une jam llups qe ha e te kepus 
e kam barkun te thelle si pus 
kuzhinjer do te kem nje rus 
gatuan paster e me cilesi 
tavarish Rrujboll Pacamurkovski 

M'i sjell pjatat fet e fet, 
e nuk me len me u ba nervoz 
kamarjeri i urte Grek 
Tarabullus Mekos..... 

Pijet m'i ka enda 
do te mi zhgjedh ne te gjith boten 
teknologu nga Hollanda: 
Van Got Broken.... 

Nga semundjet nuk trembem asnje fije, 
se do te kem doktor shtepije 
nje turk te pashem alamet 
emri i tij Qok Gjyzel Melek Hyzmet.. 

Kam shofer nje djale te ri 
vetem ecen tan shpejtesi 
ka lindur ne Gjeorgji 
eshte i urte e nuk ban naze, 
quhet Rrota Kanalaze... 

Bageti do te kem boll 
e do m'i ruj me kujdes 
Katundari spanjoll ; 
Coban Lopez... 

Keshilltar politik 
do te kem nje Britanik 
per kete pune eshte kampion 
mister Mashton Rrenson... 

Sekretar personal 
do te kem nje Italian 
eshte i urte e eshte i zoti 
sinjor Shamatin Jafutkoti.... 

Per zbulime sekrete ,dmth. gjithandej me degju.. 
se kush flet keq per mu, 
e vrap me ardh me me tregu, 
do te kem nje Gjerman veshur me rroba luksi 
quhet Majer Padit Fuksi... 

Kur te jem ne terezi 
e reomatizen te kem tek shpina 
do te me freskoje per bukuri 
italiania ;Dorbuta Patlina... 

Nuk kam frike maskat me corap 
nuk baj of ,as nuk baj uf , 
budygard kam nje Arab 
e therras Derman Kukuisuf.. 

Nexho o Nexho 
po me therriste gruja 
cohu prej gjumit 
pse flet fjale te huja..???

----------


## Arlind

Gazetarja: 
- O shoqe. A eshte e vertete se ketu ne Elbasan, lindin njerez me difekte? 
Gruja: 
-po hik mi mos me caj k*rin...

----------


## Arlind

malsori dhe labi trim 

- O Malok. Nxire portofolin se te hapa trut me kallash. 
- Kur te ta marr kallashin e te ta fus ne *****, e shikon ti masanej. 
- Po mire a te keqen, s'guxon njeriu te bej nje shaka...

----------


## Arlind

Nje kavajas i rrinte çuar k*ri, dhe nuk i ulej. Vajti tek mjeku dhe i tregoi per hallin qe e kishte zene. Mjeku i dha ca ilaçe, por kavajsi shkoi perseri te nesermen tek doktori se nuk i ishte ulur. Mjeku i dha nje doze tjeter me te forte por perseri kavajasit nuk ju ul. Doktori hoqi dore fare. Mbas nje jave e shikjon doktori kavajasin dhe e pyet, se si beri per ta ulur. Kavajasi ju pergjigj: 
- E thjeshte fare. Kisha ngaterruar breket, anen e bythes e kisha nxjerr nga para.

----------

